# Moving stoves - dolly choices?



## Bill 700 (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone use a dolly with the lift feature to move stoves, or unload from a truck?  

The first 2 dollies below have the lift feature.  The second 2 have no lift feature, but have pneumatic tires that would not sink in crossing a lawn. 

Bill


Lightweight & Portable Hand Operated Lift Truck 500 Pounds Fixed Legs

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...gn=ManualLift-nextag&infoParam;.campaignId=WI


Wesco PL-40-F| 2-Wheeled Hydraulic Steel Framed Pedalifts| 40in

http://www.instawares.com/wesco-40-...XTG&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=25-32134122-2


Milwaukee The Boss Hoss Hand Truck

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tools/...es/milwaukee-the-boss-hoss-hand-truck-3893949


Milwaukee The Hoss Hand Truck - 3893931

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tools/...dollies/milwaukee-the-hoss-hand-truck-3893931


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the last one there. Have used it to move a stove that was in a crate. I don't know that I would believe to much of the cross country hype. We had to do about 75' of slightly uphill with an Oslo, in the crate so you can strap it down, and it was pretty nice lawn, and it was pretty hard with 2 people, still sunk some.. I would only invest the money for the first two if I was going to be moving stoves or safes for a living. If it's a one time thing.. maybe the dealer will loan you theirs? When we bought our safe it was how we did it. Our safe is about 950# empty, so there was no "scooting" it, or using a small hand cart..


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2010)

If you do this as a regular activity, then the lift feature is handy for getting stoves on and off a pickup bed. But it's not necessary for a one time deal. We moved 600# of Alderlea and palette on a good Milwaukee hand truck with pneumatic wheesl. I used a couple ratchet straps to make the stove and the hand truck into one assembly. It worked quite well and our lawn was none the worse for it.


----------



## Bill 700 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you get it out of the pickup with ramps?  Aim it up real good, start down, and hope for the best?


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 5, 2010)

I slid my Fireview down 2x12 ramps supported by cinder blocks. I brought it into the house with an appliance dolly that I acquired years ago on a movie set.









Those with the lifts look pretty neat, but big bucks!


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Mar 5, 2010)

Farmer Bill said:
			
		

> Did you get it out of the pickup with ramps?  Aim it up real good, start down, and hope for the best?



We used a trailer with a ramp tailgate. I gave up on owning a pickup years ago. Rather have a luxobarge SUV, and just a trailer when I need to haul something that I don't want inside. For hauling anything really heavy, a trailer was the answer anyways.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

Call a rental outfit, see if the have an "Escalara". Pretty ideal way to move a stove. I wouldn't try it with the first unit you had linked. I use those at work, but not ideal for moving anything.


----------



## Kong (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a Jotul 600 last month, that sucker is supposed to weight 515 pounds, and it sure felt like it.

We got it off with 4 neighbors, and the 4 of us carried it down to the back door.  After that I slid my motorcycle jack under it, jacked it up off the floor, and rolled it over to where I wanted it.

I figure if it will pick up a Harley Davidson the stove isn't gonna be a problem.  Works just fine.


----------



## Bill 700 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Taking the tailgate off the pickup was a good idea.  Tailgates aren't really as strong as one might think.

That Escalara looks like neat machine.  I think I'll call and see if any of the rental yards have one.

Bill


----------



## Tony H (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's a one time use heavy plywood on the lawn rolling over pipes works pretty good. fio an incline or decline you need some help , a winch ,truck, 4wheeler, or come-a-long to help with the load.
With My EKO (1500lb MOL )we got it delivered and set on the ground with a liftgate truck and used a trailer and skid steer to move it then the pipes to get in to the exact spot. 
Rental is a good idea they might have something like a small fork lift or something else available.


----------



## benjamin (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't have much experience moving stoves on hand dollys, nor do I want to.

I did move a 7' radiator that must have weighed around 600-700 pounds with four little "piano movers" from harbor freight.  They're the little square of wood with four casters under it.  Me and one big kid used an oak 4x4 to span two of the little carts and propped each end of the radiator on it's own 4x4.  With enough shims and levers we got it off the truck, through the doorway and moved into place in about an hour with no injuries.  Something to consider if you want to keep your load close to the ground.


----------

